# Marvel Hercules vs Boa Hancock



## Glued (Jul 23, 2010)

Had to be done...had to be done.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 23, 2010)

If she were to strip naked, would he be enticed by her? If the answer is yes, she wins. If the answer is no, he wins.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 23, 2010)

You don't have to feel lust for Hancock for her to turn you into stone.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 23, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> You don't have to feel lust for Hancock for her to turn you into stone.



That's only for one specific attack. She can petrify opponents upon physical contact, and with her Slaw Arrows.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 23, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> That's only for one specific attack. She can petrify opponents upon physical contact, and with her Slaw Arrows.



Exactly my point.

You don't need to feel lust for her to be turned into stone, she has other ways of doing it.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 23, 2010)

Ah, fuck.

I read you wrong. My bad.

/Fail.


----------



## Z (Jul 23, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> She can petrify opponents upon physical contact, and with her Slaw Arrows.



She's not touching Hercules lol.

She wins if she can petrify him with the merrow merrow beam. If she can't, she gets stomped to shit.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 23, 2010)

There's no way I can say Hercules wins without it being an understatement.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 23, 2010)

Z said:


> She's not touching Hercules lol.
> 
> She wins if she can petrify him with the merrow merrow beam. If she can't, she gets stomped to shit.




Didn't say she would.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 23, 2010)

Z said:


> She's not touching Hercules lol.
> 
> She wins if she can petrify him with the merrow merrow beam. If she can't, she gets stomped to shit.



Hercules gets turned to stone just by touching her.
How does he counter that?


----------



## Black (Jul 24, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Hercules gets turned to stone just by touching her.
> How does he counter that?



Throwing a rock at her.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 24, 2010)

1. Herc looks at Hancock. 

2. Hancock says Merrow Merrow Mero.

3. ???

4. Profit!!!


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 24, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Hercules gets turned to stone just by touching her.
> How does he counter that?



Hercules punches Hancock. Hancock gets sent flying into orbit. Hercules has a stone hand but wins. Better yet, Hercules grabs something. Hercules hits Hancock with that something. Hancock gets sent flying into orbit. Hercules wins with out a scratch.


----------



## Black (Jul 24, 2010)

Hercules farts in Hancocks mouth = GG


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 24, 2010)

Marvel Hercules has magic resistance...


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 24, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Marvel Hercules has magic resistance...



DFs count as magic?


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 24, 2010)

Compared to what Hercules actually has to fight as magic goes, sure.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 24, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Compared to what Hercules actually has to fight as magic goes, sure.



Why would what Hercules fights effect whether a DF is magical or not?

Are x-men powers considered magical? Would Hercules be resistant to something like Cyclops' lazer? 

Hancock loses anyway, people seem to forget that there is a beam that shoots out when she turns people to stone. I imagine Hercules is fast enough to dodge it if needed.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 24, 2010)

Stilzkin said:


> Why would what Hercules fights effect whether a DF is magical or not?
> 
> Are x-men powers considered magical? Would Hercules be resistant to something like Cyclops' lazer?
> 
> Hancock loses anyway, people seem to forget that there is a beam that shoots out when she turns people to stone. I imagine Hercules is fast enough to dodge it if needed.



Under what category would you put getting an ability from a special fruit and turning stuff into stone with luvu luvu?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 24, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Had to be done...had to be done.



Hancock is so enticed at the sight of Hercules she turns herself to stone.

No but seriously Hercules throws a random heavy object at Boa and turns her to paste.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 24, 2010)

Seriously............
Hancock turns Herc to stone this shouldn't even be a discussion Devil Fruit Powers can't even be called magic in any sense.
/thread


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 24, 2010)

Doesn't Herc have magic resistance?

From what I've seen from him, you'd have to literally beat him to death, magic is somewhat ineffective on him.

Considering he's taken magic attacks from more powerful people than her and nothing happened.

EDIT

NeoD said it 1st.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 24, 2010)

Hercules has reacted to and bested Sentry.

He grabs a pebble and knocks her head clean off her shoulders before she can do a thing.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 24, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Under what category would you put getting an ability from a special fruit and turning stuff into stone with luvu luvu?



It may seem magical if you put it to the logic of other universes, but that doesn't mean its magical.

OP world is filled with circular rainbows, flying islands, and mermaids. The DFs could be fruits that change your body composition, no magic is needed. There has been no mention of any sort of magic in OP as far as I know. 

There is some mention of the "devils" of the fruits fighting inside a user who has eaten two, but I still don't see why it would have to be something "magical".


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 24, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Seriously............
> Hancock turns Herc to stone this shouldn't even be a discussion Devil Fruit Powers can't even be called magic in any sense.
> /thread



Except there's no other accurate term or meaning that would describe them consering they're a fruit that once eaten turns you into a metahuman


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 24, 2010)

Herc will end up touching Hancock and since he doesn't know about her DF ability hes going to be turned to stone.
This isn't even funny anymore people are just making up scenarios for Herc to get around her DF ability that he shouldn't know about or even be able to do since he a stone statue now.  
I swear the OP must hater Herc


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 24, 2010)

Touching her doesn't turn you into stone...


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure if Oda wanted to turn One Piece into a magical manga he would have done so by now. Devil fruits are just things that turn you into super humans there is no magic in any of the abilities.

This is like saying Luffy is using Magic every time he stretches his arms........if you want to classify one DF as Magical then you have to do it for all of them and thats just stupid considering some of the abilities we've seen.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 24, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Herc will end up touching Hancock and since he doesn't know about her DF ability hes going to be turned to stone.
> This isn't even funny anymore people are just making up scenarios for Herc to get around her DF ability that he shouldn't know about or even be able to do since he a stone statue now.
> I swear the OP must hater Herc



I gotta ask.

When has Hancock actually turned someone into stone after they hit her? I cannot for the life of me recall this occurring, if this happened can you show me a scan?

She can turn you into stone with a strike, yeah, but has she shown to just reflexively turn anyone into stone one they strike her?

Also, are these threads not under the assumption the combatants hold basic knowledge of their opponent's powers?

Decapitating pebble ftw.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 24, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Except there's no other accurate term or meaning that would describe them consering they're a fruit that once eaten turns you into a metahuman



You're thinkning of logic in terms of our world. Again they have a lot of wacky stuff, fruits that turn you metahuman is just part of their world.

Do you consider ki blasts in DB magical?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 24, 2010)

Belly Ranks said:


> Touching her doesn't turn you into stone...



That is what I thought...


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 24, 2010)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> That is what I thought...



It does

Speaks 
Gibbersh
Notice how the guy didn't seem to be hit by arrows

other showings
Speaks 
Gibbersh
Speaks 
Gibbersh

shouldn't matter if she is being touched or if she's the one doing the touching as long as she has it on


----------



## Lucifeller (Jul 24, 2010)

Hancock jumps Herc. It ends in sex.

You know that's the truth. :ho


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 24, 2010)

Physical contact is made and she turns you to stone.....what part don't you get about that its not a hard concept.
Her touching you or you touching her has nothing to do with it
It is clearly stated that physical contact is needed to turn you to stone


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 24, 2010)

Smoker was hit,yet he's not stone.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 24, 2010)

Smoker was hit with Haki


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 24, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Smoker was hit with Haki



You're trying to say that haki deactivates her ability to use her devil fruit ability? That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 24, 2010)

Waitaminute

Touching hancock turns you to stone?

When did this happen?


----------



## Wutani (Jul 24, 2010)

Can't Herc just throw something at her and squash her into a meat paste.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 24, 2010)

Wutani said:


> Can't Herc just throw something at her and squash her into a meat paste.



Very much so...he could probably just chuck his mace at her and she'd die via that


----------



## Wutani (Jul 24, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Very much so...he could probably just chuck his mace at her and she'd die via that



He could probably thunderclap her to death as well.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

This is the point of this thread -> 















And this here is people's heads ->   


Hercules seduces hancock with muscles.
He's like the man your man could smell like wishes he could smell like.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 24, 2010)

^ Exactly! People are missing what this thread is about. Herc flexes a few times then Hancock jumps on him. The battlefield is destroyed.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

Once upon a time Hercules was walking down a London street and had an erection


There were no survivors


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 24, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> You're trying to say that haki deactivates her ability to use her devil fruit ability? That doesn't make sense.



Haki counters DF abilities.
With Haki you can punch a logia.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

Untrue. Untrue, and completely inaccurate
All the three admirals are able to use haki and they're powers have never been countered by it. Like when akainu got haki slashed to the face and his lava intangibility kept strong

Haki is simply an independent ability whose defense and offensive power has to be specifically grown.
If you get hit by haki you need to know how to defend with haki. Devil Fruit defenses are meaningless. But you don't loose your powers for it. That's all.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 24, 2010)

Haki counters Logia intangibility, in other words it bypasses DF abilities.
To counter haki based attacks you must know haki yourself.

Thus, DF attacks can be deflected by haki, granted that the DF user hasn't mastered haki.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 24, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Haki counters Logia intangibility, in other words it bypasses DF abilities.
> To counter haki based attacks you must know haki yourself.
> 
> Thus, DF attacks can be deflected by haki, granted that the DF user hasn't mastered haki.



Yes, it bypasses the opponents durability and for Logia's cancels out thier intangibility, it doesn't nullify The Devil Fruit ability though, as Garp is almost certain to have Haki but Luffy doesn't lose his abilities when Garp hits him


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Thus, DF attacks can be deflected by haki, granted that the DF user hasn't mastered haki.



backpedal, backpedal, backpedal.


----------



## MisterShin (Jul 24, 2010)

Boa Hancock wins
via Slave Arrow (Large area attack which turns anything it touches to stone, organic or inorganic)

She can probably dodge everything Hercules throws at her, due to Haki precog & her hypersonic speed.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Haki counters Logia intangibility, in other words it bypasses DF abilities.



these are two completely different things


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 24, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Yes, it bypasses the opponents durability and for Logia's cancels out thier intangibility, it doesn't nullify The Devil Fruit ability though, as Garp is almost certain to have Haki but Luffy doesn't lose his abilities when Garp hits him



What makes you think Garp would hit Luffy with Haki?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 24, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> Hancock jumps Herc. It ends in sex.
> 
> You know that's the truth. :ho


This is the *only* logical conclusion to this match.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 24, 2010)

Stilzkin said:


> Why would what Hercules fights effect whether a DF is magical or not?
> 
> Are x-men powers considered magical? Would Hercules be resistant to something like Cyclops' lazer?


Mutant abilities are natural due to the X-gene. Plus, there's only like 2 or 3 that are somewhat magical in nature.


----------



## MisterShin (Jul 24, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Haki counters Logia intangibility, in other words it bypasses DF abilities.
> To counter haki based attacks you must know haki yourself.
> 
> Thus, DF attacks can be deflected by haki, granted that the DF user hasn't mastered haki.


Haki does not bypass DF abilities, it nullifies them (Make them a human again, like they got seastone cuff on).
Example #1: If you were Fire-fist Ace on fire, a Haki user holding you will put you flames out. 

Example #2: It would be like Blackbeard holding a person, they can not longer use DF abilities and have to rely on strengths they posses outside of DF ability. 

Ace, Luffy & Boa Physical strength does not come from their DF so their Physical Strength would remain the same if they had DF nullified.

Haki does other stuff like precog, KO large amount of people, Haki can be channeled through weapons, enhance strength and possibly more.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Mutant abilities are natural due to the X-gene. Plus, there's only like 2 or 3 that are somewhat magical in nature.



Let's see.. Wanda, Pixie, Billy, Timmy, The Dream Writer aaand.. I don't know. Someone else.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Let's see.. Wanda, Pixie, Billy, Timmy, The Dream Writer aaand.. I don't know. Someone else.



Magik, unless her powers have been retconned to be X-Gene instead of magic based/soul based


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Magik, unless her powers have been retconned to be X-Gene instead of magic based/soul based



They're kinda of both really. Still very much the darkchilde lord of Limbo though


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 24, 2010)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Mutant abilities are natural due to the X-gene. Plus, there's only like 2 or 3 that are somewhat magical in nature.



And what about Spider-man? He got his DNA changed through an outside force (radioactive spider), does it count as magic?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 24, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> And what about Spider-man? He got his DNA changed through an outside force (radioactive spider), does it count as magic?



Actually, Spider-Man is the avatar of Anonsi the african Spider-God, but with Brand New Day, his mystical abilities got deactivated.

So while his creation was via technology, part of his powerset is mystical


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> And what about Spider-man? He got his DNA changed through an outside force (radioactive spider), does it count as magic?



deerrrp, I don't know the first diffrence between radioactive change trope, and the evolutionary x-gene


And to add insult to injury






Spiderman's powers do have a mystical counterpart.


Derpa derp.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> deerrrp, I don't know the first diffrence between radioactive change trope, and the evolutionary x-gene
> 
> 
> And to add insult to injury
> ...



Derr, you missed the point.

Outside force changing DNA = devil fruits/radioactive spider.

It's not magic.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 24, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Actually, Spider-Man is the avatar of Anonsi the african Spider-God, but with Brand New Day, his mystical abilities got deactivated.
> 
> So while his creation was via technology, part of his powerset is mystical



Fine, Spider-man was maybe a bad example, let's use Green Goblin, the Scorpion or any other dude who's had his DNA altered by an outside, non mystical force.

The point is that just because there is some outside force that alters DNA doesn't automatically make it magic.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 24, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Derr, you missed the point.
> 
> Outside force changing DNA = devil fruits/radioactive spider.
> 
> It's not magic.



His powers were gifted to him via radioctive spider, which was altered via Science not magic, that part of his abilities are not Mystical in nature...the powers gifted to him by becoming a totem of the spider god on the other hand are


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Fine, Spider-man was maybe a bad example, let's use Green Goblin, the Scorpion or any other dude who's had his DNA altered by an outside, non mystical force.
> 
> The point is that just because there is some outside force that alters DNA doesn't automatically make it magic.



then obvious points are obvious and wastes of posts are wasteful


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> then obvious points are obvious and wastes of posts are wasteful



Someone was arguing that DF counts as magic, and thus Hercules is immune to Boa Hancock's attacks.

I am merely pointing out that people can get their DNA altered without mystical powers being involved.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 24, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Fine, Spider-man was maybe a bad example, let's use Green Goblin, the Scorpion or any other dude who's had his DNA altered by an outside, non mystical force.
> 
> The point is that just because there is some outside force that alters DNA doesn't automatically make it magic.



All of which were altered via scientific means, though Mac Gargan (the first Scorpion) is now the current host for Venom...which is another thing entirley.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 24, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> All of which were altered via scientific means, though Mac Gargan (the first Scorpion) is now the current host for Venom...which is another thing entirley.



And...?

The Devil Fruits aren't magical, they alter the DNA of the user, like Green Goblin did by using a drug. Science or nature, it's still not magic.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Someone was arguing that DF counts as magic, and thus Hercules is immune to Boa Hancock's attacks.
> 
> I am merely pointing out that people can get their DNA altered without mystical powers being involved.




as it turns out, assuming you know how devil fruit works and jumping into conclusions turns out to be a stupid thing.

Since you know, they're bodies could be changed due to magic, like when someone casts polymorph on another.
He used to be a human, now he's a sheep!ZIENCE!

We are given no concrete indication of the scientifical portion of the fruits. Yet many reasons have been postulated in the manga for magic.
Therefore until clearly put otherwise, the OBD considers them magical.
Simple simpleness is simple


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> as it turns out, assuming you know how devil fruit works and jumping into conclusions turns out to be a stupid thing.
> 
> Since you know, they're bodies could be changed due to magic, like when someone casts polymorph on another.
> He used to be a human, now he's a sheep!ZIENCE!
> ...



LOL.

And injecting yourself with radioactive Lizard blood and turning into a anthropomorphic Lizard is some hardcore zience ;D


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 24, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> LOL.
> 
> And injecting yourself with radioactive Lizard blood and turning into a anthropomorphic Lizard is some hardcore zience ;D



Mad Science but science nonetheless...connors sure didn't use magic to turn himself into The Lizard...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

AfterGlow; said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> And injecting yourself with radioactive Lizard blood and turning into a anthropomorphic Lizard is some hardcore zience ;D



Failure to understand the meaning of science fiction on a super hero story is so sexy

Specially trying to sound smart with a retarded example

Show us your manboobs now!


----------



## MisterShin (Jul 24, 2010)

DF is not Magic

Its more like an equip or item.

It can be removed Blackbeard did it somehow.

Anyone know what the tree that DF comes from is called?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 24, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> DF is not Magic
> 
> Its more like an equip or item.
> 
> It can be removed Blackbeard did it somehow.



His Darkness fruit just has the ability to nullify other Devil Fruit powers...that does not make them equipment


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

Phoenix Zoan is so totally unmagical guys, like you don't even know.

And everybody knows a rubber man can stop island busting thunder bolts because it's good insulation.

Oh and Walking skeletons that return souls into your bodies? I had that on eighth grade chemistry.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

Perona? Science. Moria and shoving shadows inside of you to gain more power? Super Science! Haki Interference? Science again. Turning your kitchen knives into elephants. Why, 'tis nothing but Newton's third law of gravity applied .

It's all been explained right there in the manga, very clearly.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Failure to understand the meaning of science fiction on a super hero story is so sexy
> 
> Specially trying to sound smart with a retarded example
> 
> Show us your manboobs now!



Derp.

Eating a fruit which give you superpowers is magic.
Injecting yourself with radioactive blood that gives you superpowers isn't magic.

Like I've pointed out many times before; outside things giving you superpowers isn't necessarily or automatically magical in nature. It all depends on the fiction.

Very hard to comprehend for some people.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 24, 2010)

I can't believe someone is actually saying OP characters are magical and not metahuman like they have always been referred to.
You can't even say Luffy is magic because he lifts the golden ball thats a strength feat not magic..........


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

Eating a magic fruit that gives you powers is magical.
We haven't been given the one confirmation on wether or not DF are magical or science, but while we've been given hints at the later, the former has all these


> Phoenix Zoan is so totally unmagical guys, like you don't even know.
> 
> And everybody knows a rubber man can stop island busting thunder bolts because it's good insulation.
> 
> ...



examples. So until it's corrected that's the most powerful source
To not to understand this once it's been presented is to be unfunningly disabled.


Okay, I admit it Glow-kun. When you do it it's hilarious <3


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 24, 2010)

Injecting yourself with reptile dna and thus gaining the ability to communicate with reptiles is not only magical (even though created through science) it's retarded.

You can clearly get hide-the-cutlery retarded abilities through "science" and changing ones DNA, so your shitty posts that this or that has to be magical because the powers are crazy is nothing more than idiocy.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

Like I said
When you do it it's hilarious.


----------



## MisterShin (Jul 24, 2010)

DF is not Magic.

Chopper eats rubble ball and they affect his DF power

How can food affect magic -_-


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

Chopper also grabs medical instruments by bending his claws


But could it be that they affect his brain process and medication often does, leading to complex effects on the way he controls his powers?


Noo... It's too logical


----------



## FanB0y (Jul 24, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> How can food affect magic -_-



Because it's magic food? 


As for the fight.. well, obvious result is obvious.

+1


----------



## MisterShin (Jul 24, 2010)

DF cannot be magic.

Hell King's Haki > DF, that would make King's Haki > Magic

Using you beliefs, that would be like saying King's Haki users can now nullify Magic from other verses. LOL


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> DF cannot be magic.
> 
> Hell King's Haki > DF, that would make King's Haki > Magic
> 
> Using you beliefs, that would be like saying King's Haki users can now nullify Magic from other verses. LOL



I find this thought very poorly structured and to display a complete disregard for the subtleties of magic.
A physical disturbance to haki has rarely  been displayed. Only a psychic feed back, most of the times. So I think it's safe to assume this psychic force is something very spiritual in nature.
So, if other verses magic had known problems with spiritual bases strikes that would equate to haki then yes, there should be a visible effect.
If anything on the sorcerer in question, as people, both Devil Fruit users and non devil fruit users alike get equally affected by the same spiritual pressure, which makes saying that Haki is some sort of specific Anti-Devil Fruit ability to be something quite silly that clearly and willingly ignores what's been shown in the manga.


----------



## MisterShin (Jul 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I find this thought very poorly structured and to display a complete disregard for the subtleties of magic.
> A physical disturbance to haki has rarely  been displayed. Only a psychic feed back, most of the times. So I think it's safe to assume this psychic force is something very spiritual in nature.
> So, if other verses magic had known problems with spiritual bases strikes that would equate to haki then yes, there should be a visible effect.
> If anything on the sorcerer in question, as people, both Devil Fruit users and non devil fruit users alike get equally affected by the same spiritual pressure, which makes saying that Haki is some sort of specific Anti-Devil Fruit ability to be something quite silly that clearly and willingly ignores what's been shown in the manga.


Ok, i will quit the games, u convinced me.

DF are magic, they cover and relate to many myths & mythical creatures.
Pheonix aka (forgot whitebeard guys name), Boa Hancock aka Medusa, Thor/Lighting God aka Enel and much more.
The DF are the fruits of the Sea Devil i believe, seastone and such .
For eating the Sea Devils fruits the users are cursed and can no longer swim in water etc.
DF have give inanimate objects power, Doctor Vegapunk did this off-panel.
   

DF are magic, it is had not to say they are. With so much proof suggesting they are.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

It's okay not to immediately realize it, Oda has been playing with it for a long time, but it's important to look at things objectively once we look at it as a whole, and decide the likeliest assumption to have when such assumptions are required.
Is there still room enough for things to change? Absolutely, but as it stands right now, this change would not be a reveal as much as it would be a broken myth. The balance tilts muuuch heavier on the magic side.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 24, 2010)

Stilzkin said:


> Do you consider ki blasts in DB magical?



Ki has an established mythology. It's spiritual, not magical (the difference is even explained in the manga).

As for the powers of the X-Men and characters like Spider-Man, the X-gene was actually introduced to primitive humans on Marvel earth by the Celestials as part of their experiments, it has been explicitly stated that it has the ability to warp reality. Characters like Spider-Man, the Hulk, and the Fantastic Four did not have their X-genes activated at birth, but had them switched on by an external force later (radioactive spider, gamma bomb, cosmic rays). They are known as mutates.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 24, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Ki has an established mythology. It's spiritual, not magical (the difference is even explained in the manga).
> 
> As for the powers of the X-Men and characters like Spider-Man, the X-gene was actually introduced to primitive humans on Marvel earth by the Celestials as part of their experiments, it has been explicitly stated that it has the ability to warp reality. Characters like Spider-Man, the Hulk, and the Fantastic Four did not have their X-genes activated at birth, but had them switched on by an external force later (radioactive spider, gamma bomb, cosmic rays). *They are known as mutates*.




Hmm, I always thought the term was Mutated Human.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 24, 2010)

Isn't that the same as metahuman? which is similar to the term "superman" which is described about those who eat devil fruits.
I  get the rational behind something that turns you superhuman being labeled as magic but that wouldn't make the abilities they display magic in any way.

Back on topic Boa turns him to stone


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 24, 2010)

Metahuman is a term used mostly in DC Comics.


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Isn't that the same as metahuman? which is similar to the term "superman" which is described about those who eat devil fruits.
> I  get the rational behind something that turns you superhuman being labeled as magic but that wouldn't make the abilities they display magic in any way.
> 
> Back on topic Boa turns him to stone



a marine chould with satand her love beam b stabbing his hand


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 24, 2010)

hammer said:


> a marine chould with satand her love beam b stabbing his hand



Makes sense.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 24, 2010)

Why is this thread 5 pages? Why are people saying Hancock wins? There's nothing Hancock can do. Hercules is too fast for her. The same Spiderman who can dance through machine gun fire  

Not convinced?   At best (for Hancock) whatever she tries to do gets dodged then Herc kills her. At worst, she doesn't have time to do anything, then Herc kills her.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 24, 2010)

Hancock turns him to stone.......the only way Herc is getting out of this would be to know how Hancock's powers work which he doesn't.
Herc only has slightly above peak human speed and the fact that so many people are freely over hyping his abilities is a joke.
Seriously if Herc is losing to Goku on OBD then theres no way hes keeping up with Hancock who is hypersonic.
Herc=stone statue


----------



## hammer (Jul 24, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Hancock turns him to stone.......the only way Herc is getting out of this would be to know how Hancock's powers work which he doesn't.
> Herc only has slightly above peak human speed and the fact that so many people are freely over hyping his abilities is a joke.
> Seriously if Herc is losing to Goku on OBD then theres no way hes keeping up with Hancock who is hypersonic.
> Herc=stone statue



if amarien can withstand it so can herc


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 24, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Hancock turns him to stone.......the only way Herc is getting out of this would be to know how Hancock's powers work which he doesn't.
> Herc only has slightly above peak human speed and the fact that so many people are freely over hyping his abilities is a joke.
> Seriously if Herc is losing to Goku on OBD then theres no way hes keeping up with Hancock who is hypersonic.
> Herc=stone statue



Did you just not look at the scan I posted of Herc catching The Sentry midflight?


----------



## Judas (Jul 24, 2010)

It ends with a thrown rock or sex.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 24, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> Did you just not look at the scan I posted of Herc catching The Sentry midflight?



Okay......... so thats only reaction time 
Once again
Hercules only has above peak human speed hes not faster than Hancock.
Herc=stone statue


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2010)

In order to avoid Boa's power you need to be able to avoid being seduced.

But how is boa ever going to avoid being seduced by Mancules?


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 25, 2010)

LINK
LINK
Bullshit peak human. Herc easily dodges anything Boa can do. Either that or he thunderclaps for the lulz right off the bat. I can't find a working scan, but I've read his Thunderclap stopped a hurricane created by The Beyonder. And also, this is assuming Herc is seduced by Boa. The Hercanator can get any woman he wants, Herc seduces the women, the women don't seduce Herc.


----------



## FanB0y (Jul 25, 2010)

Just a question, if a DF user dies does the effect of his/her devil fruit wear off? 

A lot of pro-Hancock people keeps saying that Herc will turn into stone upon contact.  But one contact is enough for Herc to end this.  Herc punches Hancock in the face.  His hand may turn into stone but Hancock's head explodes.  The end.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2010)

FanB0y said:


> Just a question, if a DF user dies does the effect of his/her devil fruit wear off?
> 
> A lot of pro-Hancock people keeps saying that Herc will turn into stone upon contact.  But one contact is enough for Herc to end this.  Herc punches Hancock in the face.  His hand may turn into stone but Hancock's head explodes.  The end.



BB was able to steal WB's fruit when he died, but it was also said that a DF user dying means the fruit will grow back.



> In order to avoid Boa's power you need to be able to avoid being seduced.
> 
> But how is boa ever going to avoid being seduced by Mancules?



Seduction isn't needed, its just the fastest way.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 25, 2010)

The only time the manga ever talked about if DF effects are reversed if thee user dies was with Moria about if his shadows would return to the original owner. The answer was no.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 25, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> LINK
> LINK
> Bullshit peak human. Herc easily dodges anything Boa can do. Either that or he thunderclaps for the lulz right off the bat. I can't find a working scan, but I've read his Thunderclap stopped a hurricane created by The Beyonder. And also, this is assuming Herc is seduced by Boa. The Hercanator can get any woman he wants, Herc seduces the women, the women don't seduce Herc.



WTF is this stop lying to yourself Hercules doesn't have above peak human speed. Its on the OBD wiki hes not even sub sonic.
You are vastly overestimating Hercules with your wank here
Herc=stone statue unless you can post a feat of herc that proves he has superhuman speed.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 25, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> WTF is this stop lying to yourself Hercules doesn't have above peak human speed. Its on the OBD wiki hes not even sub sonic.
> You are vastly overestimating Hercules with your wank here
> Herc=stone statue unless you can post a feat of herc that proves he has superhuman speed.



Scans>OBD wiki. Go be a dipshit somewhere else.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 25, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> Scans>OBD wiki. Go be a dipshit somewhere else.



Keep on 

The burden of proof lies with you so far the scans youv'e posted show Herc doing nothing at super speed or even to be labeled sub sonic.

Boa turns Herc to stone he knows nothing about her powers and isn't fast enough to avoid it or her touching him.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 25, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Keep on
> 
> The burden of proof lies with you so far the scans youv'e posted show Herc doing nothing at super speed or even to be labeled sub sonic.
> 
> Boa turns Herc to stone he knows nothing about her powers and isn't fast enough to avoid it or her touching him.



He covered a distance a barreled over Spiderman and Iron Man. Peak Humans don't do that. You also don't have an argument for if Herc just decides to Thunderclap.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 25, 2010)

Which is why I said he was slightly above peek human speed in the first place just like the OBD wiki says.
Your the one blatantly lying about the scans saying hes speed blitzing people when all you really proved so far is that he has a supersonic reaction time.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 25, 2010)

Go ahead and make an argument against thunderclap while I do other things.

Edit: I was going to dig-up some scans of how fast Irno Man is, but I can't find a decent respect thread. However since you seem to be a-okay using the OBD wiki, I'll go ahead and use it. According to the OBD wiki, Iron Man is hypersonic. The same Iron Man who wouldn't dodge Hercules. Seriosuly, jsut go away. Your wrongness and especially your Hancock wank makes me upset.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 25, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> WTF is this stop lying to yourself *Hercules doesn't have above peak human speed*. Its on the OBD wiki hes not even sub sonic.



You are aware that the OBD Wiki contradicts that very claim right?

And for Herc to cross the distance between himself and Spidey without Spidey being able to react, he'd have to be insanely fast, given that Peter can casually dodge automatic gunfire.


----------



## FanB0y (Jul 25, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Which is why I said he was slightly above peek human speed in the first place* just like the OBD wiki says*.
> Your the one blatantly lying about the scans saying hes speed blitzing people when all you really proved so far is that he has a supersonic reaction time.



Yeah cause the OBD wiki is the be-all and end-all source of information for every character in fiction right?

Don't be dense.  If there's canon evidence that contradicts the OBD profile, you should take the evidence over the word of a fan.


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 25, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Hancock turns him to stone.......the only way Herc is getting out of this would be to know how Hancock's powers work which he doesn't.
> Herc only has slightly above peak human speed and the fact that so many people are freely over hyping his abilities is a joke.
> Seriously if *Herc is losing to Goku on OBD* then theres no way hes keeping up with Hancock who is hypersonic.
> Herc=stone statue



why the fuck does it sound like you think Goku < hancock?

and oh my god wat is up with the hancock wank in this thread. Hancock has never been shown to turn people to stone on touch when they attack her, its only ever been when she is on the offence. Shes not like a logia, her devil fruit doesnt activate even when she doesnt react.


----------



## MisterShin (Jul 25, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> why the fuck does it sound like you think Goku < hancock?
> 
> and oh my god wat is up with the hancock wank in this thread. Hancock has never been shown to turn people to stone on touch when they attack her, its only ever been when she is on the offence. Shes not like a logia, her devil fruit doesnt activate even when she doesnt react.


If you can show proof of this, then i will accept it (I believe the only person's that have touched her are Luffy, her snake & sister) (i believe she has never recieved battle damage). 
*Spoiler*: __ 



This may change in the anime and they may show someone landing a hit. They we will know for sure



Someone has already posted proof of her turning people and inanimate into stone.

She can fire Arrows with enough force to shatter stone, average amazon lilly haki user is capable of this.


But Hancock is still Hypersonic and also has Haki Precog. If Herc throws something at her she will know it is going to be thrown & dodges. Boa Hancock Haki is superior to her sisters.




Boa Hancock wins


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2010)

Something like speed is quite meaningless to a god. Powerscaling puts him right up next to Thor and that guy can screw around lightspeeds


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 25, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Hancock turns him to stone.......the only way Herc is getting out of this would be to know how Hancock's powers work which he doesn't.
> Herc only has slightly above peak human speed and the fact that so many people are freely over hyping his abilities is a joke.
> *Seriously if Herc is losing to Goku on OBD then theres no way hes keeping up with Hancock who is hypersonic*.
> Herc=stone statue



Woah woah woah...What? what makes you think Hancock can keep up with Goku...hell what makes you think Hancock can even stand a chance against Goku at all?


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 25, 2010)

I recall Oda stating in an SBS that magic does not exist in One Piece. Devil fruits just alter the body of the person/thing that eats/absorb them.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 25, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Woah woah woah...What? what makes you think Hancock can keep up with Goku...hell what makes you think Hancock can even stand a chance against Goku at all?



I'm not saying that at all, I'm just saying that Herc lost to Goku who is hypersonic.(teleportation was a factor though)
Hancock is hypersonic due to powerscaling since she was able to keep up with Smoker and actually hit him.
I was only stating that if Herc is losing by curbstomps to someone who is hypersonic(even though its goku) hes not keeping up with someone like Hancock.

If Herc had ever displayed anything but slightly above peek human speed in any of his fights I wouldn't be arguing for Boa right now. The fact is he only has good reaction times and even that wasn't enough to help Luffy against Foxy and his powers.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2010)

namek goku solos the hst derp


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 25, 2010)

hammer said:


> *Saiyan Saga* goku solos the hst derp



Fixed.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 25, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I'm not saying that at all, I'm just saying that Herc lost to Goku who is hypersonic.(teleportation was a factor though)
> Hancock is hypersonic due to powerscaling since she was able to keep up with Smoker and actually hit him.



Just because Goku is faster than Hercules doesn't mean Hancock is. Unless you think they are the same speed, in which case...


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 25, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I'm not saying that at all, I'm just saying that Herc lost to Goku who is hypersonic.(teleportation was a factor though)
> Hancock is hypersonic due to powerscaling since she was able to keep up with Smoker and actually hit him.
> I was only stating that if Herc is losing by curbstomps to someone who is hypersonic(even though its goku) hes not keeping up with someone like Hancock.
> 
> If Herc had ever displayed anything but slightly above peek human speed in any of his fights I wouldn't be arguing for Boa right now. The fact is he only has good reaction times and even that wasn't enough to help Luffy against Foxy and his powers.



Goku defeats Hercules because he can fly and spam his strongest attacks from a distance and there's nothing Herc can do about it.


And I've shown you Herc covering a distance and barreling over hypersonic Iron Man. Not only that you've still failed to tell m how the fuck Hancock lives through a thunder clap.


----------



## MisterShin (Jul 25, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> Goku defeats Hercules because he can fly and spam his strongest attacks from a distance and there's nothing Herc can do about it.
> 
> 
> And I've shown you Herc covering a distance and barreling over hypersonic Iron Man. Not only that you've still failed to tell m how the fuck Hancock lives through a thunder clap.


Boa can spam hundreds of arrows at herc which will turn him to stone, these arrows are very fast and cover a large area. 
Boa has no durability feats because she has not been hit. 
Boa would have herc in stone before he uses a thunderclap. 
Boa would also precog a thunderclap and guard/dodge accordingly, in the event herc can pull one off.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 25, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> Boa can spam hundreds of arrows at herc which will turn him to stone, these arrows are very fast and cover a large area.
> Boa has no durability feats because she has not been hit.
> Boa would have herc in stone before he uses a thunderclap.
> Boa would also precog a thunderclap and guard/dodge accordingly, in the event herc can pull one off.



1) There's no way Boa attacks faster then a man who can catch The Sentry midflight can clap.
2) Herc can easily tag Spidey despite his precog, which is better then Enel's Mantra.
3) You still haven't put up an argument against Herc being able to topple over Iron Man from a distance, aside from OBD wiki, lol.

Accepting a loss isn't the worst thing in the world. Herc just outclasses Boa in every way shape and form.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2010)

> Goku defeats Hercules because he can fly and spam his strongest attacks from a distance and there's nothing Herc can do about it.



Except punting them back at him with his adamantine mace


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 25, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Except punting them back at him with his adamantine mace



That is the conclusion that they came to in that particular thread iirc. If I was in that thread I would have debated for Hercules.


----------



## Wutani (Jul 25, 2010)

Wtf is this Herc thunderclaps her to death.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 25, 2010)

Z said:


> She's not touching Hercules lol.
> 
> She wins if she can petrify him with the merrow merrow beam. If she can't, she gets stomped to shit.



She doesn't have to to win.

Slave Arrows GG.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 25, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> She doesn't have to to win.
> 
> Slave Arrows GG.



You're out of your jurisdiction. Keep the wank in the OP section.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 26, 2010)

We do not have enough knowledge to determine this fight. If Hercules's divine form and immortality grant him immunity to Hancock's magic, he wins. However, if he is impervious go her petrification, she has no other way of finishing him and he wins simply by outlasting her.

Edit: I just realized that I may not be considering the correct Hercules. Which one, exactly, is this?


----------



## FanB0y (Jul 26, 2010)

Alkonis said:


> Edit: I just realized that I may not be considering the correct Hercules. Which one, exactly, is this?



If you bothered to read the previous posts you'd know it's Marvel Hercules.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 26, 2010)

FanB0y said:


> If you bothered to read the previous posts you'd know it's Marvel Hercules.



So Hercules is some marvel hero?

I was thinking of the mythological Hercules.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 26, 2010)

All of Marvel Herc's mythological feats are canon anyways.


----------



## Z (Jul 26, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> She doesn't have to to win.
> 
> Slave Arrows GG.



Henh...


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 26, 2010)

I thought Porn is banworthy in this forum
Because it's basically what would happen in this fight.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 26, 2010)

Is someone seriously comparing OP speed to DBZ speed? Maybe mach 10-15 hypersonic <<<<<<<<<<< mach 1000+ hypersonic.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 26, 2010)

This thread is a shame...
Hancock is a woman, Hercule is a very manly man....

GG Hancock


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 26, 2010)

No but seriously, Hercules tosses a pebble with enough force to level a mountain at Hancock's face.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 26, 2010)

Boa Hancock should just stay in the kitchen and fix Hercules a bacon buttie


----------

